# A different Gentlemen Pen +



## ctEaglesc (Aug 9, 2006)

Modified Gent and perfect fit
Walnut,cherry and mahogany with bocote accents
Deft lacquer for the finish
View attachment 20068995539_herringbone%20finished%20010.jpg








desktop diplay box with storage,Custom foam insert


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 9, 2006)

Those are realy nice.


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 9, 2006)

That gent is nice.  Really like that.  Nice to see you are back.


----------



## Darley (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi eagle nice pen as usual, like your box, did you make or some one else did it.

Cheer

Serge


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice, Eagle! I like it all, now what to do with all those left over parts?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />Very nice, Eagle! I like it all, now what to do with all those left over parts?


There were no left overs,everything was used
(Except the big honker GT end)[8D]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 9, 2006)

Eagle, glad to see your fine work again. Great execution as only you do.

-Peter-


----------



## kkwall (Aug 9, 2006)

Those are fantastic pens! Great work.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 9, 2006)

Excellent work Eagle!


----------



## Dario (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome back Eagle!


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## rtjw (Aug 9, 2006)

Hmm, I think I remember seeing that pen somewhere. Oh yea, It was right before you got banned from TPS. It turned out really nice. Fine craftsman. But there is no love loss between us. I cant believe Jeff let you back in and cant believe it even more that everyone is now welcoming you with open arms. I guess time has a way of making people forget. 
But if I remember correct, You have gotten banned from every forum around, the last being woodnet a couple of weeks ago. And now you have no where to go so you have made amends with Jeff (who told me over the phone that he would never let you back in) Apparently part of the deal was to apologize to everyone you offended. (that is prolly a long list) 
Well, after the little nasty grams that you sent everyone about me and all the wonderful things you have done. I am glad your back in. Now Jeff can put up with you again until you go ape on someone. Which shouldnt be long. Good bye and good riddance.

Oh and BTW, Jeff if you see fit to ban me, thats your opinion. I have no use for this forum any more.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice looking pens love the segmentation


----------



## Dario (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />I have no use for this forum any more.



[V]  Johnny, I wish you didn't just say this...even if it is true, some things are better kept unsaid. [V]


----------



## Turnitall (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



And some things absolutely need to be said... 
I have to totally agree with what RTW said... I have seen this guy abuse people in more forums than I care to count... he did it here, on RTW's site and a bunch of other woodworking sites and has been banned from just about every one of them... 
I believe he was banned from this one at least twice... 
Whether you like what RTW said or not.. he has the right to his opinion.


----------



## rtjw (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes Dario, It is sad. Within the day, Jeff will lock my account. I know that already. But I cannot believe that Jeff would allow someone that has caused so much trouble, back in. Even after hearing him say over the phone that he would not. 
Even after staring TPS, I have still enjoyed this forum and participated and even donated. But it is not the same anymore.


----------



## Dario (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Turnitall_
> <br />
> And some things absolutely need to be said...
> I have to totally agree with what RTW said... I have seen this guy abuse people in more forums than I care to count... he did it here, on RTW's site and a bunch of other woodworking sites and has been banned from just about every one of them...
> ...



I didn't say he doesn't have the right to say what he did.  All I said is that I wish he didn't...and note it is ONLY for the part I quoted which is aimed at IAP.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 9, 2006)

The controversy as already started and Eagle has not said a thing. Perception is reality, I guess. Sad, sad, sad.

-Peter-


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 9, 2006)

Why don't you login and spam your own forum.  Oh wait, no one would hear you there.




> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Yes Dario, It is sad. Within the day, Jeff will lock my account. I know that already. But I cannot believe that Jeff would allow someone that has caused so much trouble, back in. Even after hearing him say over the phone that he would not.
> Even after staring TPS, I have still enjoyed this forum and participated and even donated. But it is not the same anymore.


----------



## rtjw (Aug 9, 2006)

Dan, I dont think that was really called for. I have been stating my opinion about eagle. I have said nothing negative about the IAP. Why would you have to say something negative about TPS?
You apparently must not know much about TPS or you would know that it is rather busy. You should come over and check out our stats.


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 9, 2006)

Go away.


----------



## johnson (Aug 9, 2006)

Good idea. Jeff, feel free to open up some bandwidth and delete my account. I am tired of pens. Bowlturners and boxturners don't seem to get their underwear in a bunch as bad. FWIW, I agree with Johnny.
Dale


----------



## Dario (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />Good idea. Jeff, feel free to open up some bandwidth and <b>delete my account. I am tired of pens.</b> Bowlturners and boxturners don't seem to get their underwear in a bunch as bad. FWIW, I agree with Johnny.
> Dale



Amazing that some people choose to burn their bridges before they go...[V]


----------



## chitswood (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Hmm, I think I remember seeing that pen somewhere. Oh yea, It was right before you got banned from TPS. It turned out really nice. Fine craftsman. But there is no love loss between us. I cant believe Jeff let you back in and cant believe it even more that everyone is now welcoming you with open arms. I guess time has a way of making people forget.
> But if I remember correct, You have gotten banned from every forum around, the last being woodnet a couple of weeks ago. And now you have no where to go so you have made amends with Jeff (who told me over the phone that he would never let you back in) Apparently part of the deal was to apologize to everyone you offended. (that is prolly a long list)
> Well, after the little nasty grams that you sent everyone about me and all the wonderful things you have done. I am glad your back in. Now Jeff can put up with you again until you go ape on someone. Which shouldnt be long. Good bye and good riddance.
> ...


Your entitled to your opinion, but this is not appropriate in the forum where your supposed to be praised for excellent woodworking, don't ruin the fun![]

IN BEFORE THE LOCK![][]


----------



## chitswood (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, and amidst the mess in this post:

Those are some fine looking pens![][]


----------



## jeff (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Hmm, I think I remember seeing that pen somewhere. Oh yea, It was right before you got banned from TPS. It turned out really nice. Fine craftsman. But there is no love loss between us. I cant believe Jeff let you back in and cant believe it even more that everyone is now welcoming you with open arms. I guess time has a way of making people forget.
> But if I remember correct, You have gotten banned from every forum around, the last being woodnet a couple of weeks ago. And now you have no where to go so you have made amends with Jeff (who told me over the phone that he would never let you back in) Apparently part of the deal was to apologize to everyone you offended. (that is prolly a long list)
> Well, after the little nasty grams that you sent everyone about me and all the wonderful things you have done. I am glad your back in. Now Jeff can put up with you again until you go ape on someone. Which shouldnt be long. Good bye and good riddance.
> ...


Johnny, my friend, I think you need a little chat with Pastor Bill!

This forum isn't about you or me or Eagle or whether or not certain people like each other or have issues or bad history with each other. This is a community, and like any "real" community, not everyone behaves well all the time. In those cases, we ship people off to the pokey for a while. 

However, if we never let anyone out of jail in this country for another shot at getting along in our communities, half the population would be behind bars. Eagle was gone for about six months. He proposed readmission to the forum and we came to an agreement about how he's going to conduct himself here and how he's going to treat other members. He knows there is no wiggle room in that agreement, and he's knows the consequence of testing that even a little bit.

I am the first person to admit when I'm wrong, and if I am wrong on this issue, I'll call you up for a good dose of "I told you so".


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 9, 2006)

Fine work is fine work. And these three items fit the bill! [^] And that's really all that needs to be said.


----------



## jeff (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Dan, I dont think that was really called for. I have been stating my opinion about eagle. I have said nothing negative about the IAP. Why would you have to say something negative about TPS?
> You apparently must not know much about TPS or you would know that it is rather busy. You should come over and check out our stats.


Yes, let's not disparage another forum. Johnny runs a fine operation over at TPS, with a different flavor to the discussions than we have here.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Fine work is fine work. And these three items fit the bill! [^] And that's really all that needs to be said.



Well said, and "ditto".  I especially like the Gent - it has a Gisi-esque look to it, but isn't as over-the-top as some of their pens (no offense intended to Brian and Mark either, I'm a huge fan!).  The complimentary yet contrasting wood CB and ends are a nice touch that make the overall pen more subtle and don't distract you from the detailed "herringbone" (for lack of a better term) pattern.


----------



## DCWoodworks (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Why don't you login and spam your own forum.  Oh wait, no one would hear you there.




Plenty will hear him there.


----------



## guts (Aug 9, 2006)

To err is human,to forgive is not********** policy,forget who said that.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />To err is human,to forgive is not********** policy,forget who said that.



SAC (Strategic Air Command) IIRC.


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 9, 2006)

Fine Workmanship! Although I'm not a fan of this type, I can appreciate it.  Since you used Deft Lacquer as opposed to the maybe more popular Enduro water based lacquer, can you tell us how you apply it?


----------



## terrymiller (Aug 9, 2006)

Both of the pens look nice I like the herring bone patern the best looks like a possible for submission.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Fine Workmanship! Although I'm not a fan of this type, I can appreciate it.  Since you used Deft Lacquer as opposed to the maybe more popular Enduro water based lacquer, can you tell us how you apply it?



$5.00 air brush from HArbor Freight(I got it 1/2 price on sale)



> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Hi eagle nice pen as usual, like your box, did you make or some one else did it.
> 
> Cheer
> ...


The box was an after thought though the insert was "planned".The sides are Ross Kebbes with maple splined mitered corners.The top is walnut as are the drawers.The inserts are multiple layers of foam cut for the profile of each pen glued together and flocked with the Poof stuff from Woodcraft with a lot of coaching from Fangar.


----------



## btboone (Aug 9, 2006)

How many herrings had to die to get their bones?  Nice work.


----------



## huntersilver (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, great work!


----------



## gerryr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm crazy about the PF, but the Jr. Gents is stunning.  Of course the workmanship on both is outstanding.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I'm not sure I'm crazy about the PF, but the Jr. Gents is stunning.  Of course the workmanship on both is outstanding.


The fountain pen is a gent,the twist"pocket pen" is a perfect fit with a Baron clip.


----------



## chisel (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Hmm, I think I remember seeing that pen somewhere. Oh yea, It was right before you got banned from TPS. It turned out really nice. Fine craftsman. But there is no love loss between us. I cant believe Jeff let you back in and cant believe it even more that everyone is now welcoming you with open arms. I guess time has a way of making people forget.
> But if I remember correct, You have gotten banned from every forum around, the last being woodnet a couple of weeks ago. And now you have no where to go so you have made amends with Jeff (who told me over the phone that he would never let you back in) Apparently part of the deal was to apologize to everyone you offended. (that is prolly a long list)
> Well, after the little nasty grams that you sent everyone about me and all the wonderful things you have done. I am glad your back in. Now Jeff can put up with you again until you go ape on someone. Which shouldnt be long. Good bye and good riddance.
> ...



I understand John's skeptical appraisal, and at the same time, I understand Jeffâ€™s willingness to assume Eagle has grown as an individual. 

Only time will tell. 

I suppose wagering would be inappropriate?????


Peace, 

Chisel


----------



## chisel (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Modified Gent and perfect fit
> Walnut,cherry and mahogany with bocote accents
> Deft lacquer for the finish
> ...



I like the fountain pen, much more than the other one. Personal preference. 

Peace, 

Chisel


----------

